# Những thỏi son hồng dịu dàng cho mùa hè 2018



## vietmom (12/6/18)

Mùa hè các cô gái thường ngần ngại trước các loại son bóng và sắc đỏ ấm vì mang lại cảm giác làm mùa hè càng “nóng” thêm. Sắc hồng nhẹ nhàng, tươi trẻ được nhiều cô gái lựa chọn, đây cũng là một màu son nhã nhặn phù hợp để đi học, đi làm hay các buổi dạo chơi, du lịch.

*Clio Rouge Heel Velvet, màu số 7 Bird Kiss*
_Giá tham khảo: 250 ngàn đồng_



​
Rouge Heel Velvet là dòng son mới ra từ Clio, son lấy cảm hứng từ những đôi giày gót nhọn ko thể thiếu của các cô gái. Chất son mềm mượt, dưỡng ẩm mà không bị bóng, tô một lớp là son đã lên màu đậm nét nên có thể đánh cả môi hoặc lòng môi đều rất xinh. Bảng son có 10 màu trải đều từ nâu nude đến đỏ tươi, cam cháy rất đẹp và dễ đánh, trong đó màu 7 là màu hồng pha chút cam đào cực xinh, vừa nữ tính vừa tươi tắn. Đặc biệt thiết kế thỏi son nhìn đã thấy thích nắp son đen lì lạ mắt và cách mở nắp siêu sang chảnh, bạn bấm đuôi son, son tự bật ra khỏi vỏ.

*3CE Maison Kitsune Velvet Lip Crayon, màu Blushed*
_Giá tham khảo: 315 ngàn đồng_



​
Dù không nổi tiếng bằng các dòng son kem nhưng dòng son bút chì Maison Kitsune xinh xắn này của 3CE lại gây ấn tượng tốt bởi chất son tuyệt vời – được đánh giá là ổn nhất trong các dòng son thỏi và bút chì của 3CE từ trước đến nay. Son được bổ sung nhiều thành phần dưỡng chất như dầu hoa cúc, dầu hạt hướng dương, giúp bổ sung độ ẩm và chống oxy hoá cho môi nên rất phù hợp với các bạn có đôi môi nhạy cảm, khô nẻ. Bảng màu son có 3 màu, trong đó màu Blushed hồng đào là màu dễ dùng và tươi trẻ nhất. Ngoại hình son rực rỡ, dễ thương cũng là điểm cộng của thỏi son bút chì nhà 3CE.

*TonyMoly Perfect Lips Curving Lipstick, màu 03 Pink Rosy*
_Giá tham khảo: 230 ngàn đồng_



​
Thỏi son lì mới ra mắt của nhà TonyMoly cũng là một lựa chọn hay ho trong năm nay với bảng 10 màu son lì thanh nhã. Màu hồng đỏ pha cam Pink Rosy phù hợp với các bạn gái thích màu son đậm, làm trắng da và không sợ da bị bợt, thiếu sức sống. Chất son mịn, bám màu tốt và lâu trôi là ưu điểm đặc biệt của son Tony Moly từ trước tới nay. Thiết kế son vỏ đen bóng, đầu son hơt vát lạ mắt, giúp dễ dàng tô son vùng khóe môi.

*Colorpop Cream Lux Lipstick, màu Dream Easy*
_Giá tham khảo: 200 ngàn đồng_
Thỏi son mới ra mắt đầu năm 2018 của Colorpop đã nhanh chóng thành hot trend trong giới làm đẹp vì có tận xấp xỉ 40 màu son và ngoại hình quá ư sang chảnh. Nếu bạn đang lạc giữa ma trận màu son của Colorpop đừng bỏ lỡ màu Dream Easy hồng đỏ pha nâu đáng yêu này. Màu son này thuộc dòng Cream Lux nên không quá lì mà để lại lớp bóng nhẹ sau khi thoa, chất son giàu dưỡng, mềm mịn nên sẽ không làm khô môi. Tuy không phải màu hot hit nhưng Dream Easy là một trong những màu dễ đánh, nhã nhặn nhất của dòng Lux Lipstick mới của Colorpop.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

